# Problem with UHF Pro remote on 921



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok, I started having a problem with my remote UHF pro on my second 921 last Sunday. This is a replacement 921, first went bad after less than a month.
I spent an hour on the phone with dish tech on Sunday trying to get this remote to work. I put a pigtail extension on the antenna at the suggestion of the dish tech to try and guarantee that the antenna was getting a good signal from the remote, all to no avail.
The tech said the remote had obviously gone bad and he would send me a replacement.
Well the remote arrived and I still cannot get that one to work.
In the meantime I am using a spare 508 remote, and it works fine, but there are no PIP buttons on the 508 UHF remote, so it's somewhat limited but at leat I can change channel.
Now tonight I tried the "bad" remote plus the replacement remote on my other 921 and both performed just fine.
My two questions to fellow board members are
#1, is the 508 UHF remote operating my 921 in a UHF remote or Infra Red.
Dish tech says it is only UHF, therefore proving that the 921 is receiving a UHF signal
#2, Is it possible that this replacement 921 has gone bad on the UHF remote side. 
Thanks


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Your 508 remote is controling your 921 by IR.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

MrFooks said:


> #2, Is it possible that this replacement 921 has gone bad on the UHF remote side.
> Thanks


Yes, a number of us have had this problem, there are a couple of threads on the subject on this forum.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Seems like there have been a lot of reports of remote problems lately. Are we sure there's not an underlying software issue?

I assume someone has tried to "Restore Factory Defaults"?


----------



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, Dish sent me a new UHF pro remote and it still didn't operate the 921.
I took the replacement remote along with the one that Dish deemed had failed and re-programmed them to operate my 921 downstairs and they both worked just fine. 
Dish knew that I have two 921's and yet never thought to have me test the remotes function by simply re-programming the address code to match my other 921.
Anyway I called dish and they tell me that my spare 508 remote is operating my 921 in IR mode.
Now after getting a call last night from Advanced tech, they are going to send me a 522 remote that has all the same functions as the 921 remote, but will operate in IR mode.
It would appear that Dish, given the option will not replace a 921 for a second time.
This 921 got replaced after less than a month because of a bad OTA 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Email me your contact information, complete receiver information from the sysinfo page, and what Dish has done for you to this point MrFooks, and I'll get it to the right people to get your 921 replaced, if that's what you want.


----------



## BradC (Feb 2, 2004)

I have also been having remote problems. It started acting up a few days ago, very erratic and unresponsive. Tonight it will hardly work at all. I have replaced the batteries and repositioned the antenna on the reciever to no effect. My IR universal remote is having the same problem controlling the 921. I have had no problems using either remote for over a year of use. Any ideas?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Brad:
You did try rebooting the box? There's also an automatic overnight reboot (if in stanbdy), but a power plug pull might help.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a remote issue as well, and thought after reading some of the threads that the 921's UHF receiver was bad. Not so. Dish sent me a new remote and all was. Sometimes it really is just the remote.


----------



## BradC (Feb 2, 2004)

David,

Yes, thanks. I did unplug and reboot. Now my universal IR remote works fine, the DISH RF remote is still erratic. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I have been using this unit for over a year now with no problems. I only use the DISH remote for the DVR functions so it has not had much use.


----------



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

The saga continues!
During last week dish shipped me a new remote that belongs to a 522 to operate the 921 in IR mode.
Well I was out of town all week and programmed it yesterday and all seemed fine. The Tv/video button makes the changes from SD to HD as dish had said it would. The 522 remote button in that location is marked with TV/Video.
Anyway, when I am watching HD either from the OTA tuner or sat feed the star button will not change the picture format, no way, no how.
This 921 was the second one I purchased and has already been replaced by dish once.
The funny thing is that when I use the 522 remote to operate my other 921 it operates all the functions, including the star button just like the Uhf Pro remote.
I think Dish are gonna have to replace this one again.
any thoughts?


----------

